# 2nd Annual Central Texas Showdown



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

HELL YEA VATO U KNOW ILL BE THERE 4 SURE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam gonna need some directions to this show too


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jul 13 2009, 05:29 PM~14461015
> *HELL YEA VATO U KNOW ILL BE THERE 4 SURE
> *


  and you know the bday weekend is gonna go off for sure :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

where is temple....31st cruize?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 13 2009, 10:31 PM~14464751
> *where is temple....31st cruize?
> *



:cheesy: i might even have some stickers at that show.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is that 1 video i was tellin u about


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 13 2009, 11:24 PM~14465386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok...i heard that song before....


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 13 2009, 08:44 PM~14464129
> * and you know the bday weekend is gonna go off for sure :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 13 2009, 04:20 PM~14460934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


already.... its going down that wknd ......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14484621
> *already....  its  going  down  that  wknd  ......
> *


realtawkmynikka


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14495195
> *:biggrin:
> *


man i wanna work where you work at


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14495195
> *:biggrin:
> *


man i wanna work where you work at


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt 4 Central Texas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2009, 04:27 PM~14506568
> *man i wanna work where you work at
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE WEGO CENTRAL TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 20 2009, 04:13 PM~14528076
> *
> *


so i can be on layitlow.com and barriogirls.com all day too


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard its going down in Temple


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14553019
> *i heard its going down in Temple
> *


 :yes:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14553019
> *i heard its going down in Temple
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who's got the first round?


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

GETTIN READY 4 THIS 1


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Jul 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14598611
> *GETTIN READY 4 THIS 1
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 03:13 PM~14607157
> *TTT  FOR  THE CENTRAL  TEXAS  SHOWDOWN
> *


X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14607157
> *TTT  FOR  THE CENTRAL  TEXAS  SHOWDOWN
> *


i hope i can make the drive for this 1


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14608181
> *X2
> *


i wanna see that cutlass out there doing its thing..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 29 2009, 03:11 PM~14618426
> *i wanna  see that  cutlass  out  there doing  its  thing..... :biggrin:
> *


it will :biggrin: this cutty likes to do the damn thing


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2009, 05:32 PM~14619335
> *it will :biggrin: this cutty likes to do the damn thing
> *


ahhhhhhh chit :0 maybe you can talk mrchavez into nosing up.. cutty vs cutty


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Closer than you think, better get ready.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 29 2009, 06:53 PM~14620419
> *Closer than you think, better get ready.
> *


you aint lieing.. theses days are just flying by. July is already over with and seems the 4th was just the other day.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14620110
> *ahhhhhhh chit  :0  maybe you can talk mrchavez into nosing up.. cutty vs cutty
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hell yeah homie's count First Class in!!!!! Is it first come first serve for inside spots? SHIT last year was hot as hell!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634

What's good bro.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump to the top.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i got 2 lite grey area rugs i wanna sale. if anyone is lookin for some they can use as part of their display then hit me up. ill let em both go for 20 bucks or 10 bucks each


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 30 2009, 05:10 PM~14630662
> *Hell yeah homie's count First Class in!!!!! Is it first come first serve for inside spots? SHIT last year was hot as hell!!!!
> *



gotta be there early :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14620110
> *ahhhhhhh chit  :0  maybe you can talk mrchavez into nosing up.. cutty vs cutty
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: hno: hno: hno: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Central Texas represented at the Rollerz show .


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T for wego


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

does anybody have any info on how to preregister for this show? lmpevents.net (on the flyer on the first page) doesn't even have this show listed on their website.... wegoweb.org doesn't have registration for this show either. and the number is called is no longer in service.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'll make sure the sites are updated tonight....sorry....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14673734
> *I'll make sure the sites are updated tonight....sorry....
> *


does that mean scores to. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 4 2009, 04:07 PM~14673783
> *does that mean scores to.  :biggrin:
> *


not sure if this is the recent 1 but i think it is..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 04:10 PM~14674382
> *not sure if this is the recent 1 but i think it is..
> 
> 
> ...


Nope points were calculated wrong for the Cali. show.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 4 2009, 08:21 PM~14676340
> *Nope points were calculated wrong for the Cali. show.
> *


k my bad bro ..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 10:24 PM~14678672
> *k my bad bro ..
> *


You don't have to yell at me.....dang. lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't get registration working on the LMP site...we will just do day of show registration as $30 for cars and $20 for bikes. 

I will try to get it fixed again after work today....and put an on-line registration up for a few days if I can get it working....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Got the scores fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The computer originally only gave 200 + 1/2 judges score for Cali...as double points, it was supposed to be 200+ full judges score...this is the correct standings...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

next show after longview :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2009, 04:58 PM~14705992
> *next show after longview  :0
> *


now ready for Temple :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Temple here we come. See you guys in 2 weeks.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 9 2009, 03:42 PM~14717974
> *Temple here we come. See you guys in 2 weeks.
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *DownIIClown*
u hittin up the Temple show homie? i like that red lincoln :thumbsup: congrads on your win yesterday in Longview


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 9 2009, 09:31 PM~14721284
> *cant wait for this one :biggrin:
> *


X2 see you there Brian.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

getting closer


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 10 2009, 04:02 PM~14727341
> *getting  closer
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: DOWN II CLOWN CC WILL BE THERE FOSHO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 9 2009, 03:42 PM~14717974
> *Temple here we come. See you guys in 2 weeks.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 10 2009, 08:17 PM~14730011
> *:biggrin:
> *


u bringing the lincoln out? wha wha :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN 2 MANY SHOWS BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOPE TO C YALL THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14731765
> *DAMN 2 MANY SHOWS BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOPE TO C YALL THERE
> *


4realz August and September are crazy. but iam gonna try to make it to all the shows. get a break in October then at it again in November


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 09:38 PM~14731765
> *DAMN 2 MANY SHOWS BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOPE TO C YALL THERE
> *


More money for you all. :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 06:19 PM~14738757
> *More money for you all. :biggrin:
> *



I WAS LOOKING AT THE TRUCK ON YOUR CARDOMAIN WHERE DID THE SEATS AND CAMPER COVER GO?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 11 2009, 05:10 PM~14739298
> *I WAS LOOKING AT THE TRUCK ON YOUR CARDOMAIN WHERE DID THE SEATS AND CAMPER COVER GO?
> *


Camper is in Corpus, it needs to be repainted, plus it is hard to haul around, being that it does not bolt on. The seats i do not have, i need to get new ones made.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt wego


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14740146
> *Camper is in Corpus, it needs to be repainted, plus it is hard to haul around, being that it does not bolt on. The seats i do not have, i need to get new ones made.
> *


It still looks good without them and I can see how it would be a pain to drag the camper with you everywhere


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What catagorys u guys got for the hop .Is thier price money or trophys?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt

should be a good hop  
heard 210 hard hitterz will be in town too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

BAD BOYZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 12 2009, 09:58 AM~14745615
> *BAD BOYZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: orale hell yea thats whats up.. just dont pass me up on i35 doin like 90 again wey ..lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope i will be able to get in. i did not register in time.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 01:26 PM~14757889
> *Hope i will be able to get in. i did not register in time.
> *


I didnt pre reg. I guess we will need to get there early.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 13 2009, 03:54 PM~14761039
> *I didnt pre reg. I guess we will need to get there early.
> *


Cool, pm me your # so we can work something out. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Aug 13 2009, 04:54 PM~14761039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are yall driving to Temple the morning of the show or getting there Sat night?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 04:29 PM~14761348
> *are yall driving to Temple the morning of the show or getting there Sat night?
> *


not to sure what they ( my dad & wife ) want to do. Not to sure what Brian wants to do, but maybe everyone can meet up and roll out. When are you leaving?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14761364
> *not to sure what they ( my dad & wife ) want to do. Not to sure what Brian wants to do, but maybe everyone can meet up and roll out. When are you leaving?
> *


well i only live 30miles from Temple but hittin up a small carshow the day before in Austin on the 22nd then after the show iam hittin up Temple on Sat night for the pre show party. so if yall come down the night b4 we can all chill. let me drop you my number even if you just show up early Sunday morning just hit me up and let me know you in town and ill meet up wit ya


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 04:39 PM~14761432
> *well i only live 30miles from Temple but hittin up a small carshow the day before in Austin on the 22nd then after the show iam hittin up Temple on Sat night for the pre show party. so if yall come down the night b4 we can all chill. let me drop you my number even if you just show up early Sunday morning just hit me up and let me know you in town and ill meet up wit ya
> *


 :thumbsup: got the pm.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

10 days away hno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 07:52 PM~14763394
> *10 days away  hno:
> *


Yeah and i have to work i think.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 08:55 PM~14763427
> *Yeah and i have to work i think.
> *


whaaa :0 damn .. u got someone to take your truck for you if u do gotta work?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 07:56 PM~14763447
> *whaaa  :0  damn .. u got someone to take your truck for you if u do gotta work?
> *


 :yessad: work or not the truck will be there. My dad & wife will take it. Not to sure how the display will end up looking, but the truck will be there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 13 2009, 03:54 PM~14761039
> *I didnt pre reg. I guess we will need to get there early.
> *


just follow me in we can cut in line :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, *SA ROLLERZ*, INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE
What's good John.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 07:59 PM~14763497
> *just follow me in we can cut in line :0
> *


 :0 Can i cut with you guys?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14763537
> *:0 Can i cut with you guys?
> *


hell yea


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14764235
> *hell yea
> *


me too? :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:59 PM~14763497
> *just follow me in we can cut in line :0
> *


I will meet you on i35 in austin and so we can go in at the same time


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What time do you plan on rollin out Sunday morning or saturday night? They have a pre-show party i hear.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 14 2009, 06:01 PM~14772593
> *What time do you plan on rollin out Sunday morning or saturday night? They have a pre-show party i hear.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: Pre Show Party Just Confirmed.... Club Kaching 1009 W Ave F.... more info coming soon...and its my bday the day of show, so a bottle of Patron will be good enough as a present :biggrin: ...jk jk...but just so everybody knows, the club will charge at the door, but the club will be BYOB!!! :0 :cheesy: flyer coming soon...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 14 2009, 11:25 PM~14775045
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  Pre Show Party Just Confirmed.... Club Kaching 1009 W Ave F.... more info coming soon...and its my bday the day of show, so a bottle of Patron will be good enough as a present :biggrin: ...jk jk...but just so everybody knows, the club will charge at the door, but the club will be BYOB!!! :0  :cheesy: flyer coming soon...
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 15 2009, 07:29 AM~14776553
> *:banghead:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 15 2009, 11:21 AM~14777323
> *:angry:
> *


u gonna be there?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 15 2009, 04:34 PM~14779231
> *u gonna be there?
> *


Hey bro, i called but no answer. will try agian later


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What time will set-up start.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

when we get there :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2009, 05:27 PM~14785865
> *when we get there :biggrin:
> *


Hey are you leaving early sunday, or saturday night?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt

ill see everyone this weekend. hopefully this work week goes by fast


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 16 2009, 05:30 PM~14785895
> *Hey are you leaving early sunday, or saturday night?
> *


sunday morning. its only 2 hours from me


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Raymond (aka Tito)'s birthday celebration / pre-show party will be Saturday night at Club Kaching
1009 W. Ave F.
Temple, TX 76504

It's byob....see you there (flyer will be posted soon)....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 16 2009, 10:30 AM~14783818
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:  ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 17 2009, 10:12 AM~14792158
> *Raymond (aka Tito)'s birthday celebration / pre-show party will be Saturday night at Club Kaching
> 1009 W. Ave F.
> Temple, TX  76504
> ...


Nice, hope i can make it.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=62098019

I missed one show and this happens. That's it I'm going to all the car shows. I walked into my house and my grand daughter is wearing this T-shirt. :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2009, 05:27 PM~14796449
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=62098019
> 
> I missed one show and this happens.  That's it I'm going to all the car shows.  I walked into my house and my grand daughter is wearing this T-shirt.  :angry:
> *


 I think it happens to be a nice shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14794853
> *:biggrin:   ttt
> *



told her you challenged us...so its on buddy :0 :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whoever is coming the night before, i should have hotel that is giving us discount on rooms.... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2009, 05:27 PM~14796449
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=62098019
> 
> I missed one show and this happens.  That's it I'm going to all the car shows.  I walked into my house and my grand daughter is wearing this T-shirt.   :angry:
> *


she wants to be a champ like us. tour is called the epidemic right :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2009, 07:22 PM~14797881
> *told her you challenged us...so its on buddy :0  :angry:
> *


you two dont know what yall getting into dammit...... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:53 PM~14799085
> *she wants to be a champ like us. tour is called the epidemic right :0
> *


To join Wego not another club. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *People's Choice*, Bitter Sweet
da mannn :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 18 2009, 03:47 PM~14807763
> *To join Wego not another club.  :biggrin:
> *


i was j/k.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2009, 04:04 PM~14807969
> *i was j/k.
> *


I know I was too. If she wants to join your club it's a free country.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2009, 08:26 PM~14797932
> *Whoever is coming the night before, i should have hotel that is giving us discount on rooms.... :cheesy:
> *



HOTEL WILL GIVE DISCOUNT ON DOUBLE BED ROOMS FOR $40...LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED AND ILL GIVE YOU THE INFO


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 18 2009, 04:10 PM~14807294
> *you  two  dont  know  what  yall  getting  into  dammit...... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you and your girl are gonna regret it... :0 :cheesy: WE READY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3rd page. :nono: TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 18 2009, 07:34 PM~14810449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you and your girl are gonna regret it... :0  :cheesy:  WE READY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2009, 03:57 PM~14819034
> *  :uh:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hotel Info:

Knights Inn 
802 N. General Bruce Dr.
Temple, Tx 76504

254-771-3631

Reservation Name: Raymond Lara

they are all double bed rooms, $40...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope to see everyone on Sunday.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2009, 03:39 PM~14819450
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't think i will be able to make the show, i have to go offshore.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 20 2009, 05:18 PM~14830980
> *Don't think i will be able to make the show, i have to go offshore.
> *


call in sick ... tell em you got the BG's


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829821
> *Hope to see everyone on Sunday.
> *


even me? :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 20 2009, 06:18 PM~14830980
> *Don't think i will be able to make the show, i have to go offshore.
> *


is your dad going to bring the ride out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 20 2009, 05:41 PM~14831962
> *is your dad going to bring the ride out.
> *


im not going  :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 20 2009, 05:41 PM~14831962
> *is your dad going to bring the ride out.
> *


Yeah my dad & wife are still going to take the truck for me. :cheesy: 
But we are leaving dock tomorrow morning for a week or so, maybe longer. :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2009, 05:44 PM~14831995
> *im not going   :uh:
> *


That sucks bRO. I get to miss it to though. :banghead: :thumbsdown:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 20 2009, 09:02 PM~14834136
> *Yeah my dad & wife are still going to take the truck for me. :cheesy:
> But we are leaving dock tomorrow morning for a week or so, maybe longer. :angry:
> *


WHATS UP BRO SAY IF YOUR DAD AND GIRL NEED HELP ON SOMETHING JUST TELL YOUR DAD TO LET US KNOW I KNOW HE WILL PROBABLY BE DONE BEFORE US BUT STILL YOU KNOW WHATS UP  :angel:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837253
> *WHATS UP BRO SAY IF YOUR DAD AND GIRL NEED HELP ON SOMETHING JUST TELL YOUR DAD TO LET US KNOW I KNOW HE WILL PROBABLY BE DONE BEFORE US BUT STILL YOU KNOW WHATS UP   :angel:
> *



sup cruz, how the show go? so yall makin it down here on saturday?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u

What's good homie. Sucks i have to work, but i gotta pay the bills somehow. Good luck bro.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 21 2009, 07:59 AM~14837253
> *WHATS UP BRO SAY IF YOUR DAD AND GIRL NEED HELP ON SOMETHING JUST TELL YOUR DAD TO LET US KNOW I KNOW HE WILL PROBABLY BE DONE BEFORE US BUT STILL YOU KNOW WHATS UP   :angel:
> *


Good looking out bro. :thumbsup: I will let them know.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2009, 06:44 PM~14831995
> *im not going   :uh:
> *


surprise apperence again are we? :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey when will they start leting ppl in to set-up?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14838095


Have a great weekend and Happy Birthday on Sunday!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839958
> *surprise apperence again are we? :0
> *


nope. not this time.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:11 PM~14841830
> *:biggrin:
> *


when u goin to Temple? i might need u to stop in Dallas n pick up something for me


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Aug 21 2009, 02:39 PM~14840911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2009, 07:44 PM~14831995
> *im not going   :uh:
> *



what happened


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could make it. :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 21 2009, 06:22 PM~14842882
> *what happened
> *


i got too many points and trophies already :0 :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14838095
> *sup cruz, how the show go?  so yall makin it down here on saturday?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THE SHOW WENT GOOD FOR US JUST GLAD ITS OVER WITH  READY TO START PLANNING FOR NEXT YEAR AND WE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT TO YOUR PARTY BRO BUT IF NOT ILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY HAVE A GOOD TIME BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:28 PM~14843912
> *i got too many points and trophies already :0  :biggrin:
> *


runnin out of room? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

on my way to Temple now


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 04:51 PM~14831398
> *even me?  :cheesy:
> *


Yep, I love my lowrider family.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 21 2009, 10:19 PM~14845132
> *runnin out of room? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 08:28 PM~14843912
> *i got too many points and trophies already :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Man i wish i had those problems.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 22 2009, 09:01 AM~14846890
> *:0 Man i wish i had those problems.
> *


X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:07 AM~14846915
> *X2
> *


going to the shows would help out alot  and not just you but your car as well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2009, 04:40 PM~14849420
> *going to the shows would help out alot   and not just you but your car as well.
> *


x2222222222222222


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2009, 04:40 PM~14849420
> *going to the shows would help out alot   and not just you but your car as well.
> *


 :0 :uh: I do go to the shows, well most of the time, but my ride always makes it. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NOT GOING TO B MAKE N THIS 1 BUT MY HOMIE CRUZ AND SABOR A MI IS ON THE WAY HOPE EVERY 1 THAT IS GOING TO THE SHOW MAKE IT THERE IIGHT AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

just got the car on the trailer . i hope i can get in the ac after this long night.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:0 I hear they got some heavy hitters there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

so who won the hop?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2009, 10:47 AM~14854253
> *:0 I hear they got some heavy hitters there.  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BRO IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WINNING HOMIE!!!!IM FIXING TO CATCH SOME SLEEP BEEN 39 HOURS SINCE MY LAST SLEEP :angry: BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14851072
> *:0  :uh:  I do go to the shows, well most of the time, but my ride always makes it. :biggrin:
> *


not you bro.. i know ur always there. i got pics from today. ill post em in a bit .. they did a really good job on settin up your truck


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i was there for about an hour and split. good turnout for cars but looked kinda dead


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rat trap+Aug 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14856183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayummmmmmmm


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2009, 05:40 PM~14849420
> *going to the shows would help out alot   and not just you but your car as well.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2009, 07:16 PM~14857796
> *not you bro.. i know ur always there.  i got pics from today. ill post em in a bit .. they did a really good job on settin up your truck
> *


Thanks homie, can't wait to see the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 23 2009, 06:14 PM~14857138
> *WHATS UP BRO IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WINNING HOMIE!!!!IM FIXING TO CATCH SOME SLEEP BEEN 39 HOURS SINCE MY LAST SLEEP :angry: BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!!
> *


Congrats to you to homie.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2009, 09:32 PM~14858738
> *Thanks homie, can't wait to see the pics. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW CONGRATES TO ALL THE WINNERS EVERY 1 HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oops my bad :banghead: hold on let me fix that :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 23 2009, 08:53 PM~14859078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are crazy bro. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2009, 10:04 PM~14859260
> *You are crazy bro. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got more too.. they was gettin down for a whole min out there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2009, 09:27 PM~14859622
> *i got more too.. they was gettin down for a whole min out there
> *


 :uh: :0 no that's good enough homie.:roflmao: :roflmao: Any more pics of the cars. :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PICS???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

well i dont know about yall but i got alot of good pictures.. most of them i can not post up but some i will


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good pics guys .. yea Rick i seen ya lol... i got some pics i can try to post up and see if photobucket doesnt delete them


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn im never gonna wear damn house shows agian to a show .. i got home n it felt like i just got done working out.. congrates to all that won ... nice meeting u yesterday 83's finest! what up miguel


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 AM~14863287
> *damn im  never  gonna  wear  damn house  shows  agian  to  a  show  ..  i  got  home  n  it  felt  like  i  just  got  done  working  out..    congrates  to  all  that  won  ...  nice  meeting  u  yesterday 83's finest!  what  up  miguel
> *


4realz i wore my dbo chanklaz to the Magnificos show in San Antonio and walking on the pavement felt like i was walkin bare footed and i could feel all the heat .. never again i had blisters for a week lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, 96_impalass, 83's Finest :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14863358
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, 96_impalass, 83's Finest :wave:
> *



whats goin on big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:01 AM~14863345
> *4realz i wore my dbo chanklaz to the Magnificos show in San Antonio and walking on the pavement felt like i was walkin bare footed and i could feel all the heat .. never again i had blisters for a week lol
> *



shit i rocked my crocks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14863378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 24 2009, 11:07 AM~14863407
> *pretty cool
> *


accidently did a double post so i had to fix it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:09 AM~14863430
> *accidently did a double post so i had to fix it
> *


cool


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

your guys cars look good out there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14863358
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, 96_impalass, 83's Finest :wave:
> *


man bro iam so sick today i called in 2 work and chillin at home. i think the heat and not eating much and drinking caught up to me. Saturday's show in Austin was hot as hell and yesterday's wasnt too bad i tried staying inside as much as possible but last night i got the shitz and still have it and my head hurts like a bitch  maybe gettin whataburger on the way home messed me up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 24 2009, 11:26 AM~14863622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

they shouldve went with me to Temple but they didnt wanna wake up but i took theses 2 girls to the show on Saturday in Austin 

























































they'll be with me at Trampia's music video shoot


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 09:55 AM~14863287
> *damn im  never  gonna  wear  damn house  shows  agian  to  a  show  ..  i  got  home  n  it  felt  like  i  just  got  done  working  out..    congrates  to  all  that  won  ...  nice  meeting  u  yesterday 83's finest!  what  up  miguel
> *




Same here homie, it was cool to finally meet you and some of your other members... You guys got some clean ass rides bro...

If he ever wants to get rid of this ride.. let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

O.K. who left the sharpies out. :biggrin: The men might not get it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest+Aug 24 2009, 11:30 AM~14863024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot nice looking rides out @ the Temple show. Can't wait for the True Eminence show :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got more pics that i have not uploaded yet... i'll try and do so later!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 24 2009, 11:01 AM~14863337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 24 2009, 03:17 PM~14865349
> *O.K. who left the sharpies out.  :biggrin:  The men might not get it.
> *



:0 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 24 2009, 01:24 PM~14865420
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 24 2009, 02:17 PM~14865349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok my bad my bad :banghead:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could have made it, but i had to work. :angry: Theres always another one. :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Homeboys LAC last year waco WEGO SHOW.....











This past weekends TEMPLE WEGO......... :biggrin: BETTER.....  










Homeboy was cool to chat with!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 24 2009, 06:42 PM~14867393
> *Homeboys LAC last year waco WEGO SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


ya homie thats my homeboy we talkd him into puttn big boy rims and juicen thats fucker this year do u kno if he won anything??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 24 2009, 02:17 PM~14865349
> *O.K. who left the sharpies out.  :biggrin:  The men might not get it.
> *



AGREED X10!!!!! THERE SHOULDN'T HAVE EVEN BEEN ANY PICS OF THEM MONSTERS!!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest+Aug 24 2009, 05:42 PM~14867393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea much better and i seen him go up there for his award but not sure what place he got..


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 07:23 PM~14867825
> *yea much better and i seen him go up there for his award but not sure what place he got..
> *


thats kool man i didnt stay that long the inlaw was complainin n shit u kno how that always ends up...it was a nice show though wasnt as big as last year but it was nice


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 24 2009, 06:37 PM~14867970
> *thats kool man i didnt stay that long the inlaw was complainin n shit u kno how that always ends up...it was a nice show though wasnt as big as last year but it was nice
> *


yea when i seen ya i was like dont look at me lil puppet and you gave me that :0 face


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Aug 24 2009, 12:27 PM~14864229
> *Same here homie, it was cool to finally meet you and some of your other members... You guys got some clean ass rides bro...
> 
> If he ever wants to get rid of this ride.. let me know :biggrin:
> ...



Watz sup homie? ........

Good pics...... :thumbsup: 

i forgot my camera so i didnt take any pics. :banghead:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

We had A good time at the show. A lot of nice rides out there...

by the way, nice pics Big Rick.... hope you don't mind if I save this one?... 









Sure feels good to be back... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 AM~14863477
> *man bro iam so sick today i called in 2 work and chillin at home. i think the heat and not eating much and drinking caught up to me. Saturday's show in Austin was hot as hell and yesterday's wasnt too bad i tried staying inside as much as possible but last night i got the shitz and still have it and my head hurts like a bitch   maybe gettin whataburger on the way home messed me up
> *


LOOKY , LOOKY MIGGY :0 












:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

CELL PIC uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14869446
> *LOOKY , LOOKY  MIGGY :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

congradulations bro 

heres mine









atleast our clubs didnt have to be out there at the table beggin after the awards presentation :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 24 2009, 11:43 AM~14863158
> *well i dont know about yall but i got alot of good pictures.. most of them i can not post up but some i will
> *


pm the good ones sir


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 01:10 PM~14864046
> *damnnn
> *


x25


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Aug 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14869440
> *We had A good time at the show. A lot of nice rides out there...
> 
> by the way, nice pics Big Rick....  hope you don't mind if I save this one?...
> ...



no problem


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 25 2009, 12:08 AM~14872294
> *pm the good ones sir
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

BACK HOME SAFE AND WAS A GOOD SHOW WHATS UP FELIX!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 25 2009, 11:46 AM~14875003
> *BACK HOME SAFE AND WAS A GOOD SHOW WHATS UP FELIX!!!!
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 09:55 PM~14870346
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> congradulations bro
> ...



yup :biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

Good show everyone! Should of been more cars but it was a good turn out. Congrats to all the winners and everyone that just came to repp the movement!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

my bad Miklo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2009, 07:53 PM~14880054
> *my bad Miklo
> *


nah its all good... i was just about to post all the pics that you just did... that would have been funny :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MiKLO, charles85, rayray73, miggy254
what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
4 Members: charles85, MiKLO, rayray73, miggy254


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Aug 25 2009, 08:01 PM~14880131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up whats up.. just workin on the hoppin pics right now. gotta let them load first


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

I got vid.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14880252
> *I got vid.
> *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

still loading up


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLACK CADDY ONLY HIT 70. ITS CLEARLY OVER 70 IN THE STREET SEEN PIC. SORRY ASS JUDGES


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't know that didn't look like 70 to me


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FPEREZII, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, atxhopper, droptopt-bird, tito_ls
what's good homies


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 25 2009, 08:30 PM~14880489
> *I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLACK CADDY ONLY HIT 70. ITS CLEARLY OVER 70 IN THE STREET SEEN PIC. SORRY ASS JUDGES
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14880723
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those sorry ass judges. Lol bwahahahaha. J/k bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, FPEREZII,

ROLLERZ :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 25 2009, 08:54 PM~14880771
> *Yeah those sorry ass judges. Lol bwahahahaha. J/k bro
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 08:58 PM~14880805
> *SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, FPEREZII,
> 
> ROLLERZ :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14880723
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


It was hard for these two guys to move the stick and messur.the inches at the same time thats why thier needs to be at least three guys on the stick.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 08:47 PM~14881600
> *It was hard for these two guys to move the stick and messur.the inches at the same time thats why thier needs to be at least three guys on the stick.
> *


yeah but the guys were having alittle bit of problems moving the stick but tell me whats the excuse for tha 3rd judge looking at it :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 25 2009, 07:25 PM~14880429
> *View My Video
> *


nice video :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 08:50 PM~14881642
> *yeah but the guys were having alittle bit of problems moving the stick but tell me whats the excuse for tha 3rd judge looking at it :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Wel thats a good question,I dont have an answer for that one im speechless!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 08:55 PM~14881726
> *Wel thats a good question,I dont have an answer for that one im speechless!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


robing inches like always but is all good nothing against the ruler holders now the hop judge guesing just because the car hit so many inches at one show it doesnt means is going to do it again on the next one so just pay more atention next time


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2009, 07:03 PM~14880167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohhh..... :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14881888
> *Ooohhh..... :biggrin:
> *


where was she at didnt get to see her :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 25 2009, 07:30 PM~14880489
> *I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLACK CADDY ONLY HIT 70. ITS CLEARLY OVER 70 IN THE STREET SEEN PIC. SORRY ASS JUDGES
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: peopleschump?????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14881888
> *Ooohhh..... :biggrin:
> *


 Did u get Bonenner :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2009, 07:06 PM~14880208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that im lookin at it,Ya we did get jacked on those inches didnt we.That sucks,who am i gona have to punch in the face :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14881947
> *where was she at didnt get to see her :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :dunno: Way I was in the tent all day you know


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14881989
> *Did u get Bonenner :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14882064
> *:biggrin:  :dunno: Way I was in the tent all day you know
> *


What r u sure I thought u wer tryin to talk to that fat chick.LoL Jus jokein:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14882055
> *Now that im lookin at it,Ya we did get jacked on those inches didnt we.That sucks,who am i gona have to punch in the face :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Banned!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:23 PM~14882102
> *What r u sure I thought u wer tryin to talk to that fat chick.LoL Jus jokein:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: Thats a big negative driver! :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ur banned dam it. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14882064
> *:biggrin:  :dunno: Way I was in the tent all day you know
> *


oh yeah i member  you were the one waiting for it que no


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:23 PM~14882102
> *What r u sure I thought u wer tryin to talk to that fat chick.LoL Jus jokein:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah the one with the dually rearend :0 sexie mamasota que no :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:13 PM~14881988
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno: peopleschump?????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Well he does wear glasses,Its the blind leadin the blind LoL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin: f650 dually oh yeah


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 09:35 PM~14882266
> *oh yeah i member   you were the one waiting for it que no
> *


Oh yeah...... Wait fo it..... closer......closer....wait fo it :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin: f650 dually oh yeah


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 09:38 PM~14882314
> *:biggrin: f650 dually oh yeah
> *


 :0 yeah sexieeee :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn phone


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 PM~14882288
> *yeah the one with the dually rearend :0 sexie mamasota que no :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882342
> *Damn phone
> *


i believe it


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882342
> *Damn phone
> *


Whats wrong wit the phone


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Slow


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:37 PM~14882300
> *Well he does wear glasses,Its the blind leadin the blind LoL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: He said the blind leading the blind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:43 PM~14882384
> *Whats wrong wit the phone
> *


it must be ford powered :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14882394
> *Slow
> *


oh yeah i believe it most def


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

That's the only reason it's still going


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882342
> *Damn phone
> *


I feel you dawg this mofo slow than a bish!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:0 




> _Originally posted by charles85+Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14880429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY NEED MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING THE STICK </span> :|


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:0 
nice video
:|  
DEFINITELY NEED MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING THE STICK </span> :|


I dont know thats still looks like 76" to me but somebody say i'm wrong or blind


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14882402
> *it must be ford powered :biggrin:
> *


Ey hey ey thas a different topic now :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14882428
> *I feel you dawg this mofo slow than a bish!
> *


damm fords always fucking shit up :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 09:50 PM~14882474
> *Ey hey ey thas a different topic now :biggrin:
> *


you rigth i believe it


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14882430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14882430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 man cant beleave we got fucked again.But Its all rite look at the pics and the cars ,We all know whos the king of the real hoppers.Tagged inspected street driven cars ,white walls ,revers wheels,complete cars that look desent.Lookin at this pic its only a few inches from that cutlauss.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14882576
> *x2 man cant beleave we got fucked again.But Its all rite look at the pics and the cars ,We all know whos the king of the real hoppers.Tagged inspected street driven cars ,white walls ,revers wheels,complete cars that look desent.Lookin at this pic its only a few inches from that cutlauss.
> *


Mos def!!!! : :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 09:49 PM~14882461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ur blind and banned.But did u see that switch man hittin the cadi,man he looks good he must work out. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 PM~14870772
> *I'm not going to lie, I've been judging shows for 9 years now (damn, I'm getting old!) and I made 2 mistakes yesterday as far as classes.  I actually think it's harder to judge a one-day show than a two-day...you have to rush to get it all done.  Mistakes do happen occasionally, and I try to admit when I do make one.  We are always trying to get improve and be the best possible.  There were a few mistakes yesterday and again, I do apologize for the legitimate ones.
> 
> Also try to remember, we do say that it takes 3 entries to guarantee a class.  When there aren't 3 entries in multiple classes, we try to combine them the best we can with similar cars.  We do our best, we do it fair (no favoritism), and that's all I can ask of my judging crew.  We are always looking to add more qualified judges, cause like WEGOWEB said, we do work full-time and do this when we can (if you haven't noticed, that's why I miss all the Saturday shows).  I do appreciate the support and the feedback (if it's negative, I would rather you PM before putting us on blast).  The reality is, WEGO was started to help keep lowriding alive...we need all the shows we can get.
> *


*HOPE THERE SOME CHANGES*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14882622
> *Ur blind and banned.But did u see that switch man hittin the cadi,man he looks good he must work out. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:01 PM~14882622
> *Ur blind and banned.But did u see that switch man hittin the cadi,man he looks good he must work out. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Otra ves???


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14882622
> *Ur blind and banned.But did u see that switch man hittin the cadi,man he looks good he must work out. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THAT GOAT MILK IS WORKING FOR YOU HUH! :0


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Least we have all those fords to pull the chevys around :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14882638
> *HOPE THERE SOME CHANGES
> *


We didnt put him on blast did we,im not really to sure what that means cause im not really up to date wit the hippety hop lengo. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14882638
> *HOPE THERE SOME CHANGES
> *


Yeah me too, but you know "its politikal oBviously"


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:05 PM~14882671
> *THAT GOAT MILK IS WORKING FOR YOU HUH! :0
> *


Ya it is, its better than viagra,see how the switch mans mussels flex,U talk about sexy,its probly ellegal to look that sexy,thats why thier always tryin to take me to jail. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Ur banned that's it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 25 2009, 10:07 PM~14882714
> *Least we have all those fords to pull the chevys around  :biggrin:
> *


my chevy rides like a champ all it needs is a lil time adjustment and we'll see who pulls who :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:08 PM~14882730
> *We didnt put him on blast did we,im not really to sure what that means cause im not really up to date wit the hippety hop lengo. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NO JUST POINTING OUT SOME THINGS THAT NEED CHANGES TO IMPROVE THE OVERALL OUTCOME IN THE HOP PIT. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO GO TO OUT OF TOWN TO ALL THESE TOWNS AND HOP TO GET INCHS TAKING. NOW IF THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING ONE OR TWO COULD HAVE SAW SOMETHING THE OTHER DIDNT. JUST MY .02


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 10:10 PM~14882753
> *Yeah me too, but you know "its politikal oBviously"
> *


Yes esqeleto, we need profesional help,we must go pro.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh yeah I belive it


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:13 PM~14882795
> *NO JUST POINTING OUT SOME THINGS THAT NEED CHANGES TO IMPROVE THE OVERALL OUTCOME IN THE HOP PIT. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO GO TO OUT OF TOWN TO ALL THESE TOWNS AND HOP TO GET INCHS TAKING. NOW IF THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING ONE OR TWO COULD HAVE SAW SOMETHING THE OTHER DIDNT.  JUST MY .02
> *


I hear u,U got a point.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14882730
> *We didnt put him on blast did we,im not really to sure what that means cause im not really up to date wit the hippety hop lengo. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah that dude sounded like he was runnin for congress or somethin :biggrin: 


Fuck it I'll vote for him I voted for obama binladen


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:13 PM~14882795
> *NO JUST POINTING OUT SOME THINGS THAT NEED CHANGES TO IMPROVE THE OVERALL OUTCOME IN THE HOP PIT. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO GO TO OUT OF TOWN TO ALL THESE TOWNS AND HOP TO GET INCHS TAKING. NOW IF THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING ONE OR TWO COULD HAVE SAW SOMETHING THE OTHER DIDNT.  JUST MY .02
> *


What,u didnt think i knew that!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:17 PM~14882836
> *What,u didnt think i knew that!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU KNEW!!!! THEY DIDNT TELL ME .................


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:13 PM~14882798
> *Yes esqeleto, we need profesional help,we must go pro.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14882829
> *Yeah that dude sounded like he was runnin for congress or somethin :biggrin:
> Fuck it I'll vote for him I voted for obama binladen
> *


Hell ya i voted for obama binladen too.I beleave we made a good choice.What u guys think?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14882784
> *thats why thier always tryin to take me to jail. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO IT'S BECUZ U HAVE A BIG HEART!!!! AND THEY NEED YOU IN THERE SO U CAN BRING EVERYONE TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:13 PM~14882795
> *NO JUST POINTING OUT SOME THINGS THAT NEED CHANGES TO IMPROVE THE OVERALL OUTCOME IN THE HOP PIT. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO GO TO OUT OF TOWN TO ALL THESE TOWNS AND HOP TO GET INCHS TAKING. NOW IF THERE WAS MORE THAN ONE PERSON JUDGING ONE OR TWO COULD HAVE SAW SOMETHING THE OTHER DIDNT.  JUST MY .02
> *


Damn bro take a chill pill or something, didn't know you had this sirious side in you :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but anyways I agree!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:22 PM~14882880
> *NO IT'S BECUZ U HAVE A BIG HEART!!!!  AND THEY NEED YOU IN THERE SO U CAN BRING EVERYONE TOGETHER!!!!
> *


Ya ur rite ,I jus want everyone to com together.Plus i get to tell everone about the cabins.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14882930
> *Ya ur rite ,I jus want everyone to com together.Plus i get to tell everone about the cabins.
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... WHAT NOW THERE WAS ALOT OF BACK GROUND NOISE.... SAY AGAIN


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

damm i been trying to post that ruler stick closer but my computer was taking me out of photobucket i dont know why


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:27 PM~14882954
> *SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... WHAT NOW THERE WAS ALOT OF BACK GROUND NOISE.... SAY AGAIN
> *


I cant hear u but i understand what ur sayin!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 10:29 PM~14882985
> *damm i been trying to post that ruler stick closer but my computer was taking me out of photobucket i dont know why
> *


Ur pc was made by chevy.Its subject to fail vitch


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 11:29 PM~14882985
> *damm i been trying to post that ruler stick closer but my computer was taking me out of photobucket i dont know why
> *


UUUUUUUUU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

shoe You ssshhhhin me ***** what you can't hear you def


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:31 PM~14883009
> *Ur pc was made by chevy.Its subject to fail vitch
> *


no its just got alot of ford viruses joto :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 10:29 PM~14882985
> *damm i been trying to post that ruler stick closer but my computer was taking me out of photobucket i dont know why
> *


Post the pic vitch.We could of went to cabins and came back by now.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:32 PM~14883031
> *UUUUUUUUU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!
> *


everytime I use the c cleaner it goes crazy


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:34 PM~14883063
> *Post the pic vitch.We could of went to cabins and came back by now.
> *


well i'm trying jotos


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 PM~14883063
> *Post the pic vitch.We could of went to cabins and came back by now.
> *


Nacho: I'm a little concerned right now. About... your salvation and stuff. How come you have not been baptized?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:36 PM~14883083
> *Nacho: I'm a little concerned right now. About... your salvation and stuff. How come you have not been baptized?
> *


it's cause I never got around to it ok


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:32 PM~14883031
> *UUUUUUUUU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!
> *


Dont no if he can do it.Its like a retard humpin a door nobb.He didnt pass the dodge ball class.He fell asleep when they said if u can dodge a wrench u can dodge a ball.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 11:39 PM~14883118
> *it's cause I never got around to it ok
> *


Nacho: I'm not listening to you! You only believe in Science. That's probably why we never win!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:36 PM~14883083
> *Nacho: I'm a little concerned right now. About... your salvation and stuff. How come you have not been baptized?
> *


Ur rite but tonite were going against satin's cave men.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT LIVING LEGEND SAY WHEN HE GOES TO THE CABINS

There is no place for me in this world. I don't belong out there, and I don't belong in here. So I'm going out into the Wilderness. Probably, to die.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:40 PM~14883134
> *Nacho: I'm not listening to you! You only believe in Science. That's probably why we never win!
> *


no we never win because you are fat


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:40 PM~14883134
> *Nacho: I'm not listening to you! You only believe in Science. That's probably why we never win!
> *


No we never win because u are fatttttttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:41 PM~14883144
> *Ur rite but tonite were going against satin's cave men.
> *


Thank you. I mean... they might have the appearance of riches, but beneath the clothes, we find a man... and beneath the man we find... his... nucleus.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:42 PM~14883160
> *THIS IS WHAT LIVING LEGEND SAY WHEN HE GOES TO THE CABINS
> 
> There is no place for me in this world. I don't belong out there, and I don't belong in here. So I'm going out into the Wilderness. Probably, to die.
> *


well how did u find me here.


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

MaIn shoelace a layitlow stuckup bish was wrong with you dude was the problem
talk to me main talk to me


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 10:44 PM~14883170
> *Thank you. I mean... they might have the appearance of riches, but beneath the clothes, we find a man... and beneath the man we find... his... nucleus.
> *


HIS NUCLEUS,


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

ta gueno jotos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 10:44 PM~14883175
> *MaIn shoelace a layitlow stuckup bish was wrong with you dude was the problem
> talk to me main talk to me
> *


He can not hear u, but he understands what u r sayin


----------



## neworleanslowrider (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:45 PM~14883191
> *HIS NUCLEUS,
> *


See yall tommorow..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 25 2009, 11:44 PM~14883175
> *MaIn shoelace a layitlow stuckup bish was wrong with you dude was the problem
> talk to me main talk to me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 10:45 PM~14883193
> *ta gueno jotos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What happen to the pic?The goats milk is startin to wear off.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:50 PM~14883253
> *What happen to the pic?The goats milk is startin to wear off.
> *


cant do it maybe later


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

IM GOING TO SEND U GUYS A PM


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 11:29 PM~14882985
> *damm i been trying to post that ruler stick closer but my computer was taking me out of photobucket i dont know why
> *


here guey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 10:55 PM~14883304
> *here guey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir. now they can see the 76" or 75" or unless they are blind :uh:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 11:58 PM~14883331
> *thank you sir. now they can see the 76" or 75" or unless they are blind :uh:
> *


What was the official number??


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14883354
> *What was the official number??
> *


the peoples chump said 70" but i new it was higher than that


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14883354
> *What was the official number??
> *


but i tell you what i give it a 75" so there wont be any confusion


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14883354
> *What was the official number??
> *


I count five palitos over the 70 mark yep 75,And i have an eagle eye.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14883354
> *What was the official number??
> *


the offical inch they cave the car was 70 but on a scale of 1 to 10 the switch man was a 20. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 12:09 AM~14883435
> *I count five palitos over the 70 mark yep 75,And i have an eagle eye.
> *


I know one thing that's for sure, That scale is fuct!!! and needs to be redone LOL


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 12:12 AM~14883460
> *the offical inch they cave the car was 70 but on a scale of 1 to 10 the switch man was a 20. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JR HAS THE VIDEO HE SAw WHAT THE JUDGE SAW HE WAS RIGHT BEHIND HIM MAYBE I LOOKED AT IT WRONG


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14883460
> *the offical inch they cave the car was 70 but on a scale of 1 to 10 the switch man was a 20. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mas puto I give him a -0 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14883464
> *I know one thing that's for sure, That scale is fuct!!! and needs to be redone LOL
> *


True that it was a lil blery in some spots. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14883464
> *I know one thing that's for sure, That scale is fuct!!! and needs to be redone LOL
> *


you got that right they need to put the numbers like on ours 10,15,20,25, and on and on so there wont be no confucion and the judges can reallly do their jobs not just guess like they been doing on all the shows


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rigth see yall later going mimis


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 11:13 PM~14883466
> *JR HAS THE VIDEO HE SAY WHAT THE JUDGE SAW HE WAS RIGHT BEHIND HIM MAYBE I LOOKED AT IT WRONG
> *


What, r u sure i thought jr needed glasses.Jr couldnt hit water if he feel out of a boat. LoL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Droptopbird :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 26 2009, 12:18 AM~14883519
> *all rigth see yall later going mimis
> *


yo tambien


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

gawd damn that was alot of reading :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 05:16 AM~14884403
> *gawd damn that was alot of reading  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but it was interesting que no :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *MiKLO*
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 09:16 AM~14885309
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, MiKLO
> :wave:
> *


whats up Miggy :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2009, 09:19 AM~14885340
> *whats up Miggy :biggrin:
> *


chillin bout to go into work at 11.. so iam just killin time on here


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 07:40 PM~14880591
> *
> 
> 
> ...





That bitch was raw! the rain drop painted panels was clean.....Look good and get up!!! Good work on who ever car this was.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)

DAMN JUNIOR THEY GOT YOU AGAIN !!!!! ITS OKAY THOUGH LONE RANGER WE KNOW ,WE SEE WHAT YOUR REALLY HIT!!!!! INDIVIDUALS C.C. EARNIE TAKE IT EASY VATO :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 25 2009, 10:58 PM~14883331
> *thank you sir. now they can see the 76" or 75" or unless they are blind :uh:
> *


BLIND ?RAY CHARLES CAN SEE THIS SHIT !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN EDDIE WINSLOW


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 25 2009, 10:55 PM~14883304
> *here guey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i give it a forsure 75 maybe even 77   der gots to be better pics out der, but lookin good as always team I C U!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

First of all let me say this to the people who was THERE and not the people who hear about or see videos, if there was a problem I'm sorry for not being correct on the sticks, but 70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,or even 79 cannot and will not beat 80. If there was a problem why you didn't say anything at that time and not 2 or 3 days later cause from my understanding somebody was standing behind me when that car or any other car was hopping. Number 2, whoever said we was paying 250 for the hop, well we still waiting on the flyer that shows that (blind leading the blind). Last and I do mean the last I have no problems with none of Irving Customz cause to me all of yall are a bunch of characters and funny ass hell and I love when you make it to the shows, but DAMN QUIT ALL THE WHINNING!!!!!!!!!!! Like I said this is for the people who was there and if you got any comments....good for you cause it's a done deal for me. "the People's Chump"


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 26 2009, 03:51 PM~14888581
> *First of all let me say this to the people who was THERE and not the people who hear about or see videos, if there was a problem I'm sorry for not being correct on the sticks, but 70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,or even 79 cannot and will not beat 80.  If there was a problem why you didn't say anything at that time and not 2 or 3 days later cause from my understanding somebody was standing behind me when that car or any other car was hopping.  Number 2, whoever said we was paying 250 for the hop, well we still waiting on the flyer that shows that (blind leading the blind).  Last and I do mean the last I have no problems with none of Irving Customz cause to me all of yall are a bunch of characters and funny ass hell and I love when you make it to the shows, but DAMN QUIT ALL THE WHINNING!!!!!!!!!!!  Like I said this is for the people who was there and if you got any comments....good for you cause it's a done deal for me.  "the People's Chump"
> *


PEOPLES CHUMP


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 25 2009, 11:47 PM~14882430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Fact still remains u shorted inches!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

Let me put it this way we are not saying the car beat 80 just say the inches that the car hit second is that you are rigth There was someone behind you and told you it had hit higher but you said 70 and we even told you before we left that you fucked up and show you the video but you still didn't want to look at it and you lucky we didn't find the flyer but is all good now 3rd is that yeah we all are caracters and funny like you said we are not stuck up like other people


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this hoppin shit is serious buisness. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, 83's Finest


iam not suck up.. i love everybody :biggrin: isnt that right 83's Finest?

i wonder who the 3 guests are hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 05:28 PM~14890040
> *this hoppin shit is serious buisness. :0  :biggrin:
> *


and i thought texas heatwave was bad but atleast this time its not gang related vato


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That photo looks like it was taken on an upward angle. I would guess 70-72 based on that far away picture from an odd angle. 

But all this complaining...I'm guessing that's why LRM doesn't have a hop anymore. 

As far as the flyer...as the maker of the flyer, I can assure you there was no promised payout on the flyer at all. Luckily, the promoter decided to throw some cash on the hop at the last minute....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14890117
> *That photo looks like it was taken on an upward angle.  I would guess 70-72 based on that far away picture from an odd angle.
> 
> But all this complaining...I'm guessing that's why LRM doesn't have a hop anymore.
> ...


so you are saying that if the flyer shows a prize yall will pay it so i wonder why last year at the san marcos show we only got a plake and no first prize and if the flyers dont show a truck hop how yall making a class so my point of view is if yall advertice something yall should stick to it and if yall dont stick to it to and put a truck class for the guys that got truck that will be the fair thing to do


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 26 2009, 12:20 PM~14887664
> *i give it a forsure 75 maybe even 77    der gots to be better pics out der, but lookin good as always team I C U!
> *


Thanks homie, were just tryin to represent and put it down for the lowridin movement. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:










damm still look like 75 to me I tought it had change but not :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14890117
> *That photo looks like it was taken on an upward angle.  I would guess 70-72 based on that far away picture from an odd angle.
> 
> But all this complaining...I'm guessing that's why LRM doesn't have a hop anymore.
> ...


Wouldnt be wise to cut out the hoppin contest. If that is what u r thinkin of doin .And ur mistakein, LRM had their problems because of thier unfair or bias judges in the hoppin pit.If we r to be professional about this then Wego needs to have an offical hoppin judging crew.And if $250 is to much to ask for then idnt know why any promoter should be havin a show.All u have to say is thier is no hoppin contest at this show.lets not lie to our selfs,the hop is the reason alot of these people go to these events.The people like to see the action that the hoppers provide.I would say the hop is one of or the main event of the afternood,or am i inncorrect.These guys tear up their cars for the fans,and trust me those$150 or the$250 we wer askin for, doesnt cover the three car hauler, daully,fuel,and food so trust me we dont do this for the money.But dont insult us either and throw peanuts at us.Make the pay out reasonable.Im sure the rest of the other hoppers would agree,But i could be wrong.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2009, 05:36 PM~14890117
> *That photo looks like it was taken on an upward angle.  I would guess 70-72 based on that far away picture from an odd angle.
> 
> But all this complaining...I'm guessing that's why LRM doesn't have a hop anymore.
> ...


They stopped when did this happen? So when I go to the Supershow in Oct. I won't be seeing a hop contest. Now on the original flyer it said USA Motorsports car hop competition? so what would they (hoppers) be competing for? since it was a competition.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14894150
> *Wouldnt be wise to cut out the hoppin contest. If that is what u r thinkin of doin .And ur mistakein, LRM had their problems because of thier unfair or bias judges in the hoppin pit.If we r to be professional about this then Wego needs to have an offical hoppin judging crew.And if $250 is to much to ask for  then idnt know why any promoter should be havin a show.All u have to say is thier is no hoppin contest at this show.lets not lie to our selfs,the hop is the reason alot of these people go to these events.The people like to see the action that the hoppers provide.I would say the hop is one of or the main event of the afternood,or am i inncorrect.These guys tear up their cars for the fans,and trust me those$150 or the$250 we wer askin for, doesnt cover the three car hauler, daully,fuel,and food so trust me we dont do this for the money.But dont insult us either and throw peanuts at us.Make the pay out reasonable.Im sure the rest of the other hoppers would agree,But i could be wrong.
> *


just think what it would be of the shows with out a hop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 26 2009, 01:51 PM~14888581
> *First of all let me say this to the people who was THERE and not the people who hear about or see videos, if there was a problem I'm sorry for not being correct on the sticks, but 70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,or even 79 cannot and will not beat 80.  If there was a problem why you didn't say anything at that time and not 2 or 3 days later cause from my understanding somebody was standing behind me when that car or any other car was hopping.  Number 2, whoever said we was paying 250 for the hop, well we still waiting on the flyer that shows that (blind leading the blind).  Last and I do mean the last I have no problems with none of Irving Customz cause to me all of yall are a bunch of characters and funny ass hell and I love when you make it to the shows, but DAMN QUIT ALL THE WHINNING!!!!!!!!!!!  Like I said this is for the people who was there and if you got any comments....good for you cause it's a done deal for me.  "the People's Chump"
> *


Thats all u had to say.It takes a man to know when he has made a mistake.And thier is no one whinning here.We actually have a legitimate reason, it is clear that the black cadi clearly passed the 70 mark.A whinner is just talkin or is full of shit.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 11:03 PM~14894285
> *Thats all u had to say.It takes a man to know when he has made a mistake.And thier is no one whinning here.We actually have a legitimate reason, it is clear that the black cadi clearly passed the 70 mark.A whinner is just talkin or is full of shit.
> *


they got to look good on here cause people reads about this but when they infront of the actuall people they be looking mean and shit


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14893158
> *so you are saying that if the flyer shows a prize yall will pay it so i wonder why last year at the san marcos show we only got a plake and no first prize and if the flyers dont show a truck hop how yall making a class so my point of view is if yall advertice something yall should stick to it and if yall dont stick to it to and put a truck class for the guys that got truck that will be the fair thing to do
> *



The flyer for sure did not say any payouts, and the san marcos show you are talking about was all on that promoter...And lets just say we didnt make a Truck class, and trucks and cars would compete against each other, your tellin me that you wouldnt say that it isnt fair that trucks and cars compete against each other..Trucks and cars are seperated either way, so there wont be any complaining..but it seems no matter what, there will be... Either way, ok, i have been behind the scale before, and no matter what you say, there is always someone on the same team as the hopper that is going to say that it hopped higher than what it really hopped...Either way, the right person won the class that is being questioned right?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

The right person won we are not saying that we just want the right inch's to be giving. As far as the truck class if i had a truck and the flyer said nothing about a truck class i wouldn't go.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14894360
> *The flyer for sure did not say any payouts maybe thats why you dont show your car no more cause you saw it be easyer to just join the tour, and the san marcos show you are talking about was all on that promoter
> yeah if it says something on the flyer you should stick to it rigth at the end it still says wego tour  ...And lets just say we didnt make a Truck class, and trucks and cars would compete against each other, your tellin me that you wouldnt say that it isnt fair that trucks and cars compete against each other ..Trucks and cars are seperated either way, so there wont be any complaining
> 
> ...


I dont know the picture was on an angle but still shows 80 on the winners car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 27 2009, 12:20 AM~14894395
> *The right person won we are not saying that we just want the right inch's  to be giving.  As far as the truck class if i had a truck and the flyer said nothing about a truck class i wouldn't go.
> *



 i feel ya..but as hoppers, you should know that there might be a mistake made here and there, but that doesnt mean that people got things goin against you as stated before... im just saying, lets keep this cool... and at future shows we dont have a problem of having 2 judges, but if we gonna make it more of a hop, then maybe only 2 people in the pit, the switchman, and the groundman...everybody else has to be with the crowd


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14894438
> * i feel ya..but as hoppers, you should know that there might be a mistake made here and there, but that doesnt mean that people got things goin against you as stated before... im just saying, lets keep this cool... and at future shows we dont have a problem of having 2 judges, but if we gonna make it more of a hop, then maybe only 2 people in the pit, the switchman, and the groundman...everybody else has to be with the crowd
> *


and what about when the place is a hill yall still just give one chance and thats it yall are crazy


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14894360
> *The flyer for sure did not say any payouts, and the san marcos show you are talking about was all on that promoter...And lets just say we didnt make a Truck class, and trucks and cars would compete against each other, your tellin me that you wouldnt say that it isnt fair that trucks and cars compete against each other..Trucks and cars are seperated either way, so there wont be any complaining..but it seems no matter what, there will be...  Either way, ok, i have been behind the scale before, and no matter what you say, there is always someone on the same team as the hopper that is going to say that it hopped higher than what it really hopped...Either way, the right person won the class that is being questioned right?
> *


Yes u r rite the rite person was givin the win.But give credit wer credit is do,no need to short someone their inches,its just not rite.Let me ask u if thier was a secound place then what would have happen.U would of had a situation on ur hands.I judged for years all the way back when reincon entertaiment was throwin shows and i know first hand what it takes to be a hop judge hell i even was a hop judge for john chuck the first year he started to come to d town to throw his show.Dnt recall shortin any one on thier inches.It seems u guys r still tryin to defend ur selfs,thats when u must ask urselfs"maybe we do need to make some changes".I recall on yals thread that if anyone had an ideia or suggestin to make ur shows better in any way feel free to let yal know.Now were just called "complainners".Well if this is to much to handle then maybe u shouldnt have a hop.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 11:34 PM~14894475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


hey thats what homeboy said rigth and the winner got 80 also the picture shows the same but the black caddy did 70 and the picture shows 75 or 76 :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 27 2009, 12:28 AM~14894438
> * i feel ya..but as hoppers, you should know that there might be a mistake made here and there, but that doesnt mean that people got things goin against you as stated before... im just saying, lets keep this cool... and at future shows we dont have a problem of having 2 judges, but if we gonna make it more of a hop, then maybe only 2 people in the pit, the switchman, and the groundman...everybody else has to be with the crowd
> *


i understand that only 2 people in the pit, but the staff has to let the hoppers and crowd know that ahead of time before the hop begins. Its cool we are just trying to make a point. and the 2 judges idea would work out better. but on the flyer thing it needs to be know ahead of time or if changes are made. make a topic that states those changes ahead of time. that way people know to go to it or not. just like the Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert flyer u had on the table it said for 2008. so everything on the flyer is going to be the same as 2008?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14894484
> *Yes u r rite the rite person was givin the win.But give credit wer credit is do,no need to short someone their inches,its just not rite.Let me ask u if thier was a secound place then what would have happen.U would of had a situation on ur hands.I judged for years all the way back when reincon entertaiment was throwin shows and i know first hand what it takes to be a hop judge hell i even was a hop judge for john chuck the first year he started to come to d town to throw his show.Dnt recall shortin any one on thier inches.It seems u guys r still tryin to defend ur selfs,thats when u must ask urselfs"maybe we do need to make some changes".I recall on yals thread that if anyone had an ideia or suggestin to make ur shows better in any way feel free to let yal know.Now were just called "complainners".Well if this is to much to handle then maybe u shouldnt have a hop.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 AM~14894484
> *Yes u r rite the rite person was givin the win.But give credit wer credit is do,no need to short someone their inches,its just not rite.Let me ask u if thier was a secound place then what would have happen.U would of had a situation on ur hands.I judged for years all the way back when reincon entertaiment was throwin shows and i know first hand what it takes to be a hop judge hell i even was a hop judge for john chuck the first year he started to come to d town to throw his show.Dnt recall shortin any one on thier inches.It seems u guys r still tryin to defend ur selfs,thats when u must ask urselfs"maybe we do need to make some changes".I recall on yals thread that if anyone had an ideia or suggestin to make ur shows better in any way feel free to let yal know.Now were just called "complainners".Well if this is to much to handle then maybe u shouldnt have a hop.
> *



we are not tryin to take any credit away...and wouldnt it be better to have a pm and talk about it instead of having so many pages of the same talk


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14894497
> *i understand that only 2 people in the pit, but the staff has to let the hoppers and crowd know that ahead of time before the hop begins. Its cool we are just trying to make a point. and the 2 judges idea would work out better. but on the flyer thing it needs to be know ahead of time or if changes are made.  make a topic that states those changes ahead of time. that way people know to go to it or not. just like the  Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert flyer u had on the table it said for 2008.  so everything on the flyer is going to be the same as 2008?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14894520
> *we are not tryin to take any credit away...and wouldnt it be better to have a pm and talk about it instead of having so many pages of the same talk
> *


no that way people nows we getting somewre and dont say something different


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well LRM still has a hop,U can do what they do and just invite hopers and pay them to preform.No winners or losers everyone goes home happy.Maybe that will be easyer.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

well i will read the replies in the morning ........


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 11:44 PM~14894545
> *Well LRM still has a hop,U can do what they do and just invite hopers and pay them to preform.No winners or losers everyone goes home happy.Maybe that will be easyer.
> *


that be up to the promoters like the homie was saying


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14894549
> *well i will read the replies in the morning ........
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 01:44 AM~14894545
> *Well LRM still has a hop,U can do what they do and just invite hopers and pay them to preform.No winners or losers everyone goes home happy.Maybe that will be easyer.
> *


 :nono: lets not turn the WEGO tour hop into another LRM


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I see i have ur attention now .Who is the offical Wego hop judges.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The 2008 on the backside was my bad...bad editing...those are this year's payouts. 

We would love to have a full-time hop judging crew, but it's hard to justify paying someone $500 to judge 6-10 cars. The entry fees alone don't even cover the hop judges, and the other guys working the show don't make near this much money. The honest truth is, so far for 2009, I have lost more money than I've made. And the staff only guys haven't been making tons of money per show either. If you haven't noticed, the gates and turnouts have been down this year at the shows, and the guys have been eating it because of it. This whole thread is disappointing, because the guys do it out of love of the sport, not for the money. If you could find me some hop judges that are fair and willing to work with us based on turnout/size of event, we can do this....but a few of these small shows only have 2-4 hoppers show up. 

As for the hop, it is a great draw for the car people and an ok draw for the general public as well. The Dallas show the last few years hasn't had a hop due to the venue but the turnout has been the biggest these last 2 years (with no hop). We still do the hop the night before out of love of the guys competing, paying more cash out-of-pocket just to do it. We could cut that completely, make a little extra cash, and the show at the Convention Center would be unaffected...but it's about the sport, not about the profits. 

Anyways, sorry for the controversy, we will add the 2nd judge at future events and go from there...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14894558
> *:nono: lets not turn the WEGO tour hop into another LRM
> *


ur rite homie we dont wana turn wego in to LRM we want Wego to be bigger than LRM But this current direction is not workin.People dont go to the shows for the same cars that they see at all the other shows.How many new cars appear,not to many its mostly the same ones.like i said the hop is one of or is the main event of the afternoon,give these guys some love.Dam whats the deal.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14894580
> *The 2008 on the backside was my bad...bad editing...those are this year's payouts.
> 
> We would love to have a full-time hop judging crew, but it's hard to justify paying someone $500 to judge 6-10 cars.  The entry fees alone don't even cover the hop judges, and the other guys working the show don't make near this much money.  The honest truth is, so far for 2009, I have lost more money than I've made.  And the staff only guys haven't been making tons of money per show either.  If you haven't noticed, the gates and turnouts have been down this year at the shows, and the guys have been eating it because of it.  This whole thread is disappointing, because the guys do it out of love of the sport, not for the money.  If you could find me some hop judges that are fair and willing to work with us based on turnout/size of event, we can do this....but a few of these small shows only have 2-4 hoppers show up.
> ...


it's not abut the money is about being able to count with the close readings but if you want to take the hop out go ahead then you wonder why yall be losing more money that yall already doing


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 26 2009, 11:58 PM~14894628
> *it's not abut the money is about being able to count with the close readings but if you want to take the hop out go ahead then you wonder why yall be losing more money that yall already doing
> *


also dont forget 3 make a class


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 01:56 AM~14894613
> *ur rite homie we dont wana turn wego in to LRM we want Wego to be bigger than LRM But this current direction is not workin.People dont go to the shows for the same cars that they see at all the other shows.How many new cars appear,not to many its mostly the same ones.like i said the hop is one of or is the main event of the afternoon,give these guys some love.Dam whats the deal.
> *


I say do what LRM does & have someone build an official WEGO competition ruler to were it can be read clearly where the inches aren't bunched up closely & where the crowd & competitors can see the inches being hit by said vehicle so no one gets a faulty score


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:01 AM~14894644
> *I say do what LRM does & have someone build an official WEGO competition ruler to were it can be read clearly where the inches aren't bunched up closely & where the crowd & competitors can see the inches being hit by said vehicle so no one gets a faulty score
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good idea...new hop sticks! I'll get working on it.

The only thing I don't get about some of the IC complaints, like adding classes at the show and to stick to "3 make a class", is not sticking to these rules only benefits the hopper. We don't cut the money in advertised classes to add additional classes, we just pay more out. And if we stuck to 3 make a class all the time, it would just mean smaller payouts for the hoppers as well. If you want us to stick to these 2 rules, that's fine...but then don't complain about the classes or the payouts in the future. I used to always ask Ceaser for his opinion on classes, and I had asked him to help with the hop sometimes, too. Of the people in the hop world, he's one of my favorites...straight forward, good to talk with, etc. I realize for whatever the reason they may have tension with one of the WWT staff, but it's all good here. I've told him I like having h im at the shows, and tried to get him to come to more events. 

New sticks - check
2nd judge - check


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14894580
> *The 2008 on the backside was my bad...bad editing...those are this year's payouts.
> 
> We would love to have a full-time hop judging crew, but it's hard to justify paying someone $500 to judge 6-10 cars.  The entry fees alone don't even cover the hop judges, and the other guys working the show don't make near this much money.  The honest truth is, so far for 2009, I have lost more money than I've made.  And the staff only guys haven't been making tons of money per show either.  If you haven't noticed, the gates and turnouts have been down this year at the shows, and the guys have been eating it because of it.  This whole thread is disappointing, because the guys do it out of love of the sport, not for the money.  If you could find me some hop judges that are fair and willing to work with us based on turnout/size of event, we can do this....but a few of these small shows only have 2-4 hoppers show up.
> ...


I hear u but like i said before $250 for these guys to tear up thier cars is not too much to ask for.The only other thing i would like to add is,If u are havin these problems why dont u get more sponsors or why arent the sponsors helpin u in this problem ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The economy! Sponsorships are down this year too. I got nothing to hide about the money... In years past, the extra income from the shows has been helpful...can't complain. This year sucks ass... I had wanted to switch jobs to something with less weekend hours and less pay, but I can't afford to with the shows like this. 

I agree that ya'll do tear up your cars...I would like to increase the hop payouts across the board...if I could get a hop company to sponsor some money, I would gladly spread that money around to the shows (like I said, it's not about making money). Our agreement with Pro Hopper (who have been supportive, even in the bad economy) containts no actual cash trading hands. We are hoping this will change in the future, but for this year, it's $0.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 12:06 AM~14894686
> *Good idea...new hop sticks!  I'll get working on it.
> 
> The only thing I don't get about some of the IC complaints, like adding classes at the show and to stick to "3 make a class", is not sticking to these rules only benefits the hopper.  We don't cut the money in advertised classes to add additional classes, we just pay more out.  And if we stuck to 3 make a class all the time, it would just mean smaller payouts for the hoppers as well.  If you want us to stick to these 2 rules, that's fine...but then don't complain about the classes or the payouts in the future.  I used to always ask Ceaser for his opinion on classes, and I had asked him to help with the hop sometimes, too.  Of the people in the hop world, he's one of my favorites...straight forward, good to talk with, etc.  I realize for whatever the reason they may have tension with one of the WWT staff, but it's all good here.  I've told him I like having h im at the shows, and tried to get him to come to more events.
> ...


its the most fair thing to do i been on alot other shows and that is the rule 3 makes a class single car dobble car and single truck if there is not 3 then they drop the prize money and if its like that everything be alot smother and about your staff we just fuckin with him and i hope he now that and let the car do the talkig untill the owner say thats it not the judge


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 12:13 AM~14894718
> *The economy!  Sponsorships are down this year too.  I got nothing to hide about the money...  In years past, the extra income from the shows has been helpful...can't complain.  This year sucks ass...  I had wanted to switch jobs to something with less weekend hours and less pay, but I can't afford to with the shows like this.
> 
> I agree that ya'll do tear up your cars...I would like to increase the hop payouts across the board...if I could get a hop company to sponsor some money, I would gladly spread that money around to the shows (like I said, it's not about making money).  Our agreement with Pro Hopper (who have been supportive, even in the bad economy) containts no actual cash trading hands.  We are hoping this will change in the future, but for this year, it's $0.
> *


I hear u .I dont beleave Prohopper is doin that well them selfs.I hope things turn for the better or u mite not have them as a sponser either,then things will really get tight.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If I put up the $250 per class at the WEGO picnic in San Antonio you going to come down and camp out with us the night before? (it's a question, not a guaranteed payout). Maybe we can talk about hop rules, etc for 2010. Let me know if you would and I can see what I can do!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 27 2009, 12:14 AM~14894724
> *its the most fair thing to do i been on alot other shows and that is the rule 3 makes a class single car dobble car and single truck if there is not 3 then they drop the prize money and if its like that everything be alot smother and about your staff we just fuckin with him and i hope he now that and let the car do the talkig untill the owner say thats it not the judge
> *


Fuck that i gota talk shit to the Jugdes and the other competitors,We still gota put on a show,Its just that somepeople think that we r for real,Its just hop pit action but bad boys still dont understand that they take the shit for real.We dont flip people off cause we dont take it serius they do.U think wwf wrestlers hate each other after the smack down.Thier just putin on a show,shit they probly go to dinner after that shit.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 02:26 AM~14894799
> *Fuck that i gota talk shit to the Jugdes and the other competitors,We still gota put on a show,Its just that somepeople think that we r for real,Its just hop pit action but bad boys still dont understand that they take the shit for real.We dont flip people off cause we dont take it serius they do.U think wwf wrestlers hate each other after the smack down.Thier just putin on a show,shit they probly go to dinner after that shit.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 12:23 AM~14894780
> *If I put up the $250 per class at the WEGO picnic in San Antonio you going to come down and camp out with us the night before?  (it's a question, not a guaranteed payout).  Maybe we can talk about hop rules, etc for 2010.  Let me know if you would and I can see what I can do!
> *


When is the picnic ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

September 20th...it's a thank you picnic/car show (I'm working on a more detailed flyer right now). We have the park to ourselves and we are doing a camp-out on Saturday night and the show/picnic on Sunday.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 12:32 AM~14894841
> *September 20th...it's a thank you picnic/car show (I'm working on a more detailed flyer right now).  We have the park to ourselves and we are doing a camp-out on Saturday night and the show/picnic on Sunday.
> *


All rite sir we will see if we can make it,


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 AM~14894868
> *All rite sir we will see if we can make it,
> *


we shall see


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let me know...cause the $250 was just a question. I would have to get the ball rolling on coming up with the payouts....


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 12:41 AM~14894899
> *Let me know...cause the $250 was just a question.  I would have to get the ball rolling on coming up with the payouts....
> *


We will let u no sir.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2009, 09:03 PM~14880167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was there a truckstop near by :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 26 2009, 03:51 PM~14888581
> *First of all let me say this to the people who was THERE and not the people who hear about or see videos, if there was a problem I'm sorry for not being correct on the sticks, but 70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,or even 79 cannot and will not beat 80.  If there was a problem why you didn't say anything at that time and not 2 or 3 days later cause from my understanding somebody was standing behind me when that car or any other car was hopping.  Number 2, whoever said we was paying 250 for the hop, well we still waiting on the flyer that shows that (blind leading the blind).  Last and I do mean the last I have no problems with none of Irving Customz cause to me all of yall are a bunch of characters and funny ass hell and I love when you make it to the shows, but DAMN QUIT ALL THE WHINNING!!!!!!!!!!!  Like I said this is for the people who was there and if you got any comments....good for you cause it's a done deal for me.  "the People's Chump"
> *


your kool in my book


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 27 2009, 01:13 AM~14894360
> *The flyer for sure did not say any payouts, and the san marcos show you are talking about was all on that promoter...And lets just say we didnt make a Truck class, and trucks and cars would compete against each other, your tellin me that you wouldnt say that it isnt fair that trucks and cars compete against each other..Trucks and cars are seperated either way, so there wont be any complaining..but it seems no matter what, there will be...  Either way, ok, i have been behind the scale before, and no matter what you say, there is always someone on the same team as the hopper that is going to say that it hopped higher than what it really hopped...Either way, the right person won the class that is being questioned right?
> *


huh?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2009, 04:30 AM~14895229
> *your kool in my book
> *


Thanks bro :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2009, 03:37 AM~14895235
> *huh?
> *


he said..


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 01:44 AM~14894545
> *Well LRM still has a hop,U can do what they do and just invite hopers and pay them to preform.No winners or losers everyone goes home happy.Maybe that will be easyer.
> *


where is the competion if you just pay to perform. I think that maybe there should only be a hop at the full points show that way you dont have to worry about paying out at the small shows that only have a couple of hoppers.I show up for every show not for the money but to hang out with other people that have the same interest as me and to meet new people in differnt places. I know you see the same cars at the show alot but the public does not and the point in the tour is to let people from all over see the cars thats why the shows are not at the same place everytime.

p.s. get taller judges for the hop that might help.lol :biggrin: 

KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dammit...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 27 2009, 04:15 PM~14900805
> *where is the competion if you just pay to perform. I think that maybe there should only be a hop at the full points show that way you dont have to worry about paying out at the small shows that only have a couple of hoppers.I show up for every show not for the money but to hang out with other people that have the same interest as me and to meet new people in differnt places. I know you see the same cars at the show alot but the public does not and the point in the tour is to let people from all over see the cars thats why the shows are not at the same place everytime.
> 
> p.s. get taller judges for the hop that might help.lol :biggrin:
> ...


nicely said :thumbsup: 
i like all the people involved with the tour, from the wego staff themselves, to the people who enter the show, to the music performers, to the public who take the time to come check out what we do at theses shows. especially the ladies :yes: theres countless number of people i wouldnt know today if it wasnt for being a part of this. and theres only 4 shows left  i started a lil late this year due to Obama's recession but next year iam ready  unless he decides to take away my retarded check away then iam fucked unless i can claim mrchavez on next January's income tax


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 27 2009, 01:51 AM~14894580
> *The 2008 on the backside was my bad...bad editing...those are this year's payouts.
> 
> We would love to have a full-time hop judging crew, but it's hard to justify paying someone $500 to judge 6-10 cars.  The entry fees alone don't even cover the hop judges, and the other guys working the show don't make near this much money.  The honest truth is, so far for 2009, I have lost more money than I've made.  And the staff only guys haven't been making tons of money per show either.  If you haven't noticed, the gates and turnouts have been down this year at the shows, and the guys have been eating it because of it.  This whole thread is disappointing, because the guys do it out of love of the sport, not for the money.  If you could find me some hop judges that are fair and willing to work with us based on turnout/size of event, we can do this....but a few of these small shows only have 2-4 hoppers show up.
> ...


LOST MORE THAN U MADE?? DAMN THATS BAD BUSINESS......OH BUT ITS ABOUT THE SPORT NOT THE PROFITS??? SO U DO THIS AS A HOBBY?? AND NOT TO GET PAID?? :twak:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Aug 27 2009, 05:11 PM~14901831
> *LOST MORE THAN U MADE?? DAMN THATS BAD BUSINESS......OH BUT ITS ABOUT THE SPORT NOT THE PROFITS??? SO U DO THIS AS A HOBBY?? AND NOT TO GET PAID?? :twak:
> *


WELL HE JUST SAID HES BEEN LOSING OUT SO I GUESS THAT HE DOES CAUSE HE WANTS TO KEEP LOWRIDIN ALIVE STRAIGHT UP IF ANYONE DONT LIKE THE WAY THEY RUN THE SHOW DONT GO THAT SIMPLE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Aug 27 2009, 12:51 AM~14894580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam not the smartest guy around but i think thats what he said


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

everyone is talking about looking at the same cars at the show but im tired of seeing the same hoppers. maybe if they were a little better looking it might be more interesting to look at. at least paint the vehicles. might cost 150 dollars.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 07:21 PM~14903176
> *everyone is talking about looking at the same cars at the show but im tired of seeing the same hoppers. maybe if they were a little better looking it might be more interesting to look at. at least paint the vehicles. might cost 150 dollars.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14894150
> *Wouldnt be wise to cut out the hoppin contest. If that is what u r thinkin of doin .And ur mistakein, LRM had their problems because of thier unfair or bias judges in the hoppin pit.If we r to be professional about this then Wego needs to have an offical hoppin judging crew.And if $250 is to much to ask for  then idnt know why any promoter should be havin a show.All u have to say is thier is no hoppin contest at this show.lets not lie to our selfs,the hop is the reason alot of these people go to these events.The people like to see the action that the hoppers provide.I would say the hop is one of or the main event of the afternood,or am i inncorrect.These guys tear up their cars for the fans,and trust me those$150 or the$250 we wer askin for, doesnt cover the three car hauler, daully,fuel,and food so trust me we dont do this for the money.But dont insult us either and throw peanuts at us.Make the pay out reasonable.Im sure the rest of the other hoppers would agree,But i could be wrong.
> *


agreed


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, it is getting hot in here.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 07:21 PM~14903176
> *everyone is talking about looking at the same cars at the show but im tired of seeing the same hoppers. maybe if they were a little better looking it might be more interesting to look at. at least paint the vehicles. might cost 150 dollars.
> *


:uh: :dunno: :scrutinize: :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:THEN BUILD YOU ONE AND SHOW IT DOES ITS JOB WITH YOUR 150 DOLLARS PAINT JOB


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 08:21 PM~14903176
> *everyone is talking about looking at the same cars at the show but im tired of seeing the same hoppers. maybe if they were a little better looking it might be more interesting to look at. at least paint the vehicles. might cost 150 dollars.
> *


well build one and show us how it's done!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2009, 07:53 PM~14903592
> *agreed
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Beat me to it spider


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 27 2009, 10:52 PM~14905698
> *Beat me to it spider
> *


OH YEAH YOU DIDNT NOW :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 27 2009, 06:15 PM~14902403
> *WELL HE JUST SAID HES BEEN LOSING OUT SO I GUESS THAT HE DOES CAUSE HE WANTS TO KEEP LOWRIDIN ALIVE  STRAIGHT UP IF ANYONE DONT LIKE THE WAY THEY RUN THE SHOW DONT GO THAT SIMPLE
> *


YOU MIGHT BE RIGTH WE SHOULDNT GO NO MORE  













I TOUGHT ABOUT IT AND GUESS WHAT 

















I'M STILL THINKING ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up people whats goin on.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:01 PM~14905754
> *Whats up people whats goin on.
> *


READING THE POST NOTHING MAJOR :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 07:21 PM~14903176
> *everyone is talking about looking at the same cars at the show but im tired of seeing the same hoppers. maybe if they were a little better looking it might be more interesting to look at. at least paint the vehicles. might cost 150 dollars.
> *


Ur rite homie we ben waitin on other people to step up to the plate and build a hopper,eazyer said than done.Not just any one can build a hopper,many people can install a hydrualic setup,but very few got what it takes to make it hop 40 50 60 70 or even80 plus inches of the ground.It takes fabracation skills ,geometry and much more thinkin than u can imagen.Thats when dedication and love for this lifestyle comes in. The I C crew shows up wit painted and complete cars,these cars go threw some serius abuse and u cant expect them to look like show cars.Let me ask u how much abuse do those show cars get???By all means homie show us how its done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14905908
> *Ur rite homie we ben waitin on other people to step up to the plate and build a hopper,eazyer said than done.Not just any one can build a hopper,many people can install a hydrualic setup,but very few got what it takes to make it hop 40 50 60 70 or even80 plus inches of the ground.It takes fabracation skills ,geometry and much more thinkin than u can imagen.Thats when dedication and love for this lifestyle comes in. The I C crew shows up wit painted and complete cars,these cars go threw some serius abuse and u cant expect them to look like show cars.Let me ask u how much abuse do those show cars get???By all means homie show us how its done. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

were did everbody go


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:31 PM~14906004
> *were did everbody go
> *






ggo go go read a bbbbbooooookkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:31 PM~14906004
> *were did everbody go
> *


WE'RE HERE STUPIDDDD


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

see yal got to go mimisssss


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14905908
> *Ur rite homie we ben waitin on other people to step up to the plate and build a hopper,eazyer said than done.Not just any one can build a hopper,many people can install a hydrualic setup,but very few got what it takes to make it hop 40 50 60 70 or even80 plus inches of the ground.It takes fabracation skills ,geometry and much more thinkin than u can imagen.Thats when dedication and love for this lifestyle comes in. The I C crew shows up wit painted and complete cars,these cars go threw some serius abuse and u cant expect them to look like show cars.Let me ask u how much abuse do those show cars get???By all means homie show us how its done. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i never said it was easy. i was just trying to suggest a reason to attract more attention to the hop to get the prize money raised up. i was actually trying to help you all out. but if it is gonna be all negative from the other side then fuck it . have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 04:01 PM~14901234
> *nicely said  :thumbsup:
> i like all the people involved with the tour, from the wego staff themselves, to the people who enter the show, to the music performers, to the public who take the time to come check out what we do at theses shows. especially the ladies  :yes: theres countless number of people i wouldnt know today if it wasnt for being a part of this. and theres only 4 shows left    i started a lil late this year due to Obama's recession but next year iam ready   unless he decides to take away my retarded check away then iam fucked unless i can claim mrchavez on next January's income tax
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14905908
> *Ur rite homie we ben waitin on other people to step up to the plate and build a hopper,eazyer said than done.Not just any one can build a hopper,many people can install a hydrualic setup,but very few got what it takes to make it hop 40 50 60 70 or even80 plus inches of the ground.It takes fabracation skills ,geometry and much more thinkin than u can imagen.Thats when dedication and love for this lifestyle comes in. The I C crew shows up wit painted and complete cars,these cars go threw some serius abuse and u cant expect them to look like show cars.Let me ask u how much abuse do those show cars get???By all means homie show us how its done. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U RIGHT


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Aug 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14905732
> *YOU MIGHT BE RIGTH WE SHOULDNT GO NO MORE
> I TOUGHT ABOUT IT AND GUESS WHAT
> I'M STILL THINKING ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14907020
> *i never said it was easy. i was just trying to suggest a reason to attract more attention to the hop to get the prize money raised up. i was actually trying to help you all out. but if it is gonna be all negative from the other side then fuck it . have a nice day :biggrin:
> *



you got everybody fired up again. :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DONT TALK TO MUCH !ALL YALL DOING ON HERE IS CRYING THE BLUE CUTLASS WILL ALL WAS HIT IT :0 :0 IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY JUST TELL ME IN PERSON!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...9_Temple_09.jpg


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DONT BE A HATTER :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2009, 10:31 AM~14909252
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:uh: SOMEONE OVERDOING IT NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT HIM :uh:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:03 AM~14907020
> *i never said it was easy. i was just trying to suggest a reason to attract more attention to the hop to get the prize money raised up. i was actually trying to help you all out. but if it is gonna be all negative from the other side then fuck it . have a nice day :biggrin:
> *


Nuttin negative about my reply,just simply statin why their is not more hoppers out their.That is what u asked correct.Ur takin this the wrong way.U came on this thread and gave ur opp.Thats why we said show us how its done.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14916210
> *DONT TALK TO MUCH !ALL YALL DOING ON HERE IS CRYING THE BLUE CUTLASS WILL ALL WAS HIT IT :0  :0  IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY JUST TELL ME IN PERSON!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


U know wht, i expected more from u ,this is not about who won or lost it was about readin the ruler correctly and being fair,No one is crying and no one has said that the rite person didnt win..If u had one bit of sence u would realize i am speakin for all hoppers ,if u still want them to throw penuts at u fine,thats ur choice.Obvisly u like showin a pocket full of money but cant realy use it.Dont rite a check that ur ass cant cash.I guess the sayin is true some people have more money than sence.U dont see me offerin to buy some one a car or buy their biusness.Stick to the side line homie.Il see u tommorro at the show !!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14916338
> *
> *


The reality is homie that yal built this car because yal were constatily losin ugainst other cars,Shops,Extr.It wasnt hater made,u were the one that hated losen so u had a car built to prevent that from happen.Lets not lie to each other,lets keep it real.But if putin hater made on it makes u feel better by all means go head,but u aint foolin me.If we were such haters we would have built a double pump by now,but we have not.Lets examine this,U have beat switch mans car,An indvi.that built his car in the back yard.The white regal DLR car belongs to a customer,Red culauss yal ben hoppin against for a few years also a customers car "not shop cars"Regular nice lookin street drivin complete cars,"NOT HOP PIT CARS",Some of the cars even chromed out.All the cars that were built were built to suite the customer not entended to just be a hopper and were not "HATER MADE".Will build cars for the love of the lifestyle not for haters.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

blah blah blah im not gonna argue. bad for lowriding. have a nice day. see you at wego :biggrin:


----------

